# chef knife less than 55 dollars. do you have any advice?



## luko (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi, I'm a pizza maker from Italy 

I need a chefs knife 8 or 10 inches more or less. I'm right hand. my hands are quite large (that's a problem because I like use a massive pinch grip and with some knifes my knuckles touch the cutting board). I don't care the kind of the handle. I would prefer the hard stainless for don't sharp so often, but it's not very important, because it's more important for me to find a cheap knife: I can spend less than 55 dollars (shipping cost included). I want a chef knife for learn to do Rocking Motion in the right way (I fell good do that with the "fat german" geometry like dick chef 8-inches 1905 series. for example with the french sabatier I can't feel the curve of the round blade)

I chop and slice a lot of vegetables (eggplant, tomatoes, onions, peppers) and a lot of big cylinders made of thick mozzarella for pizza. Actually I use a 7-Inch zwilling santoku motion (it's not a 4 strars. check there http://www.tesco.pl/zwilling/images/knife/7f.jpg), but it doesn't work very well with this ingredients (ok, maybe it's my fault because I haven't bought yet the right tools for sharpening) 

I saw some cheap knife and I would like an advice. what do you think? 

1) Victorinox Fibrox 8-Inch Chef's Knife 35$
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000638D32/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

2) Twin Master Zwilling 8-Inch Chef's Knife (it's the cheap series) 34$
http://www.lalama.it/twin-master/4590-cuoco-alto-20-cm-twin-master-zwilling.html

3) Dick Pro Dynamic Chefs Knife 8,5-inches 33$
http://www.amazon.it/dp/B00606HN3A/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

4)Wusthof Pro Cook's Knife, 8-Inch 25$
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008GRUNOC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

5) Superior Dick Gyuutoo 7-inches 40$ (I'm afraid who it could be too little for my hands)
http://www.amazon.it/dp/B00606HHC2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

6) Schmidt Brothers Cutlery, SFOCH08, Forge 8 Inch Chef Knife 38$ (I'm afraid who it could be too little for my hands. do you think who its wood is a mess?) 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00683II1G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

7) Dexter Russell 30403 iCut-Pro 8" Forged Chef's Knife 37$ (I'm afraid who it could be too little for my hands) 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KRCWRI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

8) Eden Quality VG10 Chef's knife 8-inches (it's not the damast version) 55$ + extra shipping cost (it's a little bit out of my budget and it may be too little)
http://www.knivesandtools.co.uk/en/pt/-eden-quality-vg10-chef-s-knife-20-cm.htm


if you know some other good knife tell me 

P.S. I don't speak english very well, please write easy 


thank you so much


----------



## luko (Jul 19, 2014)

wow, and I felt in love right now for the Mercer Cutlery 8" Forged Riveted Chef's Knife 43$ http://www.cooksdirect.com/product/mercer-cutlery-m23510/chefs-knives

what do you think about?


----------



## scotchef38 (Jul 19, 2014)

The Victorinox is probably the most widely used kitchen knife in pro kitchens.Havent used any of the others so cant give you any feedback.


----------



## James (Jul 19, 2014)

I bought a victorinox for a friend's housewarming gift; it's a very good knife for the price.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 19, 2014)

F Dick has a few commercial knife lines . One called Ergo Grip has big comfortable handles. They have some big knives available for under $40. My butchers like them very much.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 19, 2014)

The Mercers they make now are awful.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 19, 2014)

Victorinox, but the 10" length (same price):

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000CF8YO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## gic (Jul 19, 2014)

Tramontina Pro = similar profile and steel to victorinox and a fraction of the price


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 19, 2014)

luko, I have some stuff I can send you for free if you cover the shipping. I know I have a Dexter and Victorinox Chef's. I'll go through my box tomorrow. Send me a PM with your shipping info and I'll send you some stuff.


----------



## ShaggySean (Jul 20, 2014)

Out of what you were looking at the victorinox is probably the best bet it will perform well and do everything you want it to. And I agree the 10 inch will be much better for what you want to use it for


----------



## ShaggySean (Jul 20, 2014)

Kynfenerd your generosity never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## mark76 (Jul 20, 2014)

Of the knives you mention the Eden Quality one is definitely the best. It is not a well-known brand (made by a factory in Japan and then sold under their own brand name), but it has better steel and is harder than the other knives. It also has a good profile.


----------



## luko (Jul 20, 2014)

Kynfenerd is great; I wrote a pm to him

are you sure who I need a 10-inches? I cut eggplants not very often because I prefer use a mandolina



mark76 said:


> Of the knives you mention the Eden Quality one is definitely the best. It is not a well-known brand (made by a factory in Japan and then sold under their own brand name), but it has better steel and is harder than the other knives. It also has a good profile.



mark: is the steel of Eden Quality VG10 (NOT the damast version) much better than the victorinox? is it common in Netherlands?


----------



## mhpr262 (Jul 21, 2014)

I have the F Dick ProDynamic in 8'' and 10'', the 8'' Eden and the 8,5'' Victorinox. Of these, the ProDynamics would probably work best for you, a really long blade, very comfy grip even for pinch grip and lots and lots of knuckle clearance because of the very tall blade. It is rather thick behind the edge though. 

The Victorinox doesn't nearly have the same knuckle clearance, the same goes for the Eden. the Eden also has a slightly overground edge (concave at one point) which would make it a pain to use. I am going to just grind it out slowly over the course of normal sharpening.

Are you maybe willing to spend a bit more? I have the 23 cm version of the FELIX Platinum series. Nice handle great fit and finish, plenty of knuckle clearance and no bolster. It is a pretty rare and unusual knife too, you hardly ever see them in retail.

Bottom of the page:
http://www.felix-solingen.de/index..../standard&anr=95&ugnr=&startview=6&searchstr=

Better pic of the 26cm version:
http://www.wayfair.de/Felix-26cm-Kochmesser-Platinum-951226-FLX1010.html#


----------



## luko (Jul 21, 2014)

mhpr262 said:


> I have the F Dick ProDynamic in 8'' and 10'', the 8'' Eden and the 8,5'' Victorinox. Of these, the ProDynamics would probably work best for you, a really long blade, very comfy grip even for pinch grip and lots and lots of knuckle clearance because of the very tall blade. It is rather thick behind the edge though.
> 
> The Victorinox doesn't nearly have the same knuckle clearance, the same goes for the Eden. the Eden also has a slightly overground edge (concave at one point) which would make it a pain to use. I am going to just grind it out slowly over the course of normal sharpening.
> 
> ...



do you mean the victorinox 8'' wide blade (http://www.nisbets.co.uk/Victorinox-Wide-Blade-Chefs-Knife-20.5cm/C662/ProductDetail.raction) or the vitorinox 8,5'' (http://www.nisbets.co.uk/Victorinox-Chefs-Knife-21.5cm/C655/ProductDetail.raction) ?

anyway I had a look to the felix solingen and they look great :bigeek:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 21, 2014)

ShaggySean said:


> Kynfenerd your generosity never ceases to amaze me.



:doublethumbsup:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 21, 2014)

I just looked and I definitely have not one but two Victorinox 10 inch chefs. I'll be sending you the nice one! I got this one from ChefLarge.
PM inbound.


----------



## mhpr262 (Jul 22, 2014)

luko said:


> do you mean the victorinox 8'' wide blade (http://www.nisbets.co.uk/Victorinox-Wide-Blade-Chefs-Knife-20.5cm/C662/ProductDetail.raction) or the vitorinox 8,5'' (http://www.nisbets.co.uk/Victorinox-Chefs-Knife-21.5cm/C655/ProductDetail.raction) ?



seems like I have the narrow version. Even the Victorinox homepage does not clearly show the difference. It is so hard to navigate and find the stuff you want on there it is really infuriating.


----------



## luko (Jul 22, 2014)

mhpr262 said:


> seems like I have the narrow version. Even the Victorinox homepage does not clearly show the difference. It is so hard to navigate and find the stuff you want on there it is really infuriating.



you're right: It's quite difficult to understand the different kind of victorinox chef knife because they make different size of blade and 2 o 3 different kind of plastic handle, and they don't explain the difference. In Italy, in the high quality shops for housewife, there are just the narrow versions: it's a shame...


----------



## WarrenB (Jul 22, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> I just looked and I definitely have not one but two Victorinox 10 inch chefs. I'll be sending you the nice one! I got this one from ChefLarge.
> PM inbound.


Great stuff once again:thumbsup:


----------



## CutFingers (Jul 22, 2014)

Mundial Brazil makes good knives for not too much. I think they are upper 50's rockwell and seem to cut pretty good for the money.


----------



## pullox (Jul 22, 2014)

Tramontina are excellent knives, I really like them. But OP is asking for harder steel, tramontina knives does not hold the edge for long. Victorinox have better edge retention.


----------



## pullox (Jul 22, 2014)

Same goes to mundial. I even believe they are the same factory than tramontina


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 22, 2014)

That 10" Victorinox will be much better than what you are using. The handles are large enough for big hands. I think you will find 10" more useful than 8". You can get a good edge with a 1000 grit stone. With all the prep you are doing learning to freehand sharpen will benefit you greatly no matter what knife you are using.


----------



## luko (Jul 24, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> luko, I have some stuff I can send you for free if you cover the shipping. I know I have a Dexter and Victorinox Chef's. I'll go through my box tomorrow. Send me a PM with your shipping info and I'll send you some stuff.



knyfeknerd is a very good man, I appreciate very much his offer and I thank him so much. But just this morning I've got a trial period for a very good job and it would be better to have good knifes as short as possible.


so just now I have bought a Dick ProDynamic chef knife 10'' and a Dick ProDynamic 10'' for bread for a very good price. soon I'll buy a victorinox grooved sharpening steel for a very good price.



so, now I need the stones for sharp my two knifes: this dick ProDynamic and a 7-Inch zwilling santoku motion (it's not a 4 strars. check there [http://database.zwilling.com/artikel...63312/size/600). 

Now I own just a very cheap stone 300 grit (I paid that some like 3-4$). but I think who I'll use that just for train my self with old knife. am I right? 

what's the grit who I need for my two knifes? a combo 600\1000? 400\1000? 

how can I understood if a stone\brand have a good quality? (if you recommend some bargain stones please keep in mind who it would be better to buy all this stuffs in Europe)


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 24, 2014)

Luko for your knives 1000 grit will do the job. A lower grit or diamond plate is good for thinning an edge or sharpening very dull knives. Suggest Jon Broida's (Knife Sharpening Playlist) He uses sound quality technique for keeping your knives sharp.

As for a steel if you have not pulled the trigger, get the Victorinox Combi cut(smooth-polish) 12" steel instead of the grooved Victorinox. A steel does not sharpen a knife it hones & straightens the edge after long sessions cutting. Use the stone for the sharpening. Butchers use polishing steels a less invasive steel. Also correct tech. on a steel is important. Never go at extreme angles it will round your edge. Angle should be same as angle on stone or a hair higher. Also it is a light stroke not bearing down on the steel.

Stay away from diamond steels, I have seen plenty cooks trying to sharpen their knives on diamond steels(because they lack freehand skills)over time they waste the edge which ends in cutting failure.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jul 24, 2014)

Ever thought about trying your hand at Chinese cleavers?


----------



## Rmag37 (Jul 24, 2014)

I only have a couple years experience, but i work in a large hotel kitchen and i can confirm that the Victorinox Fibrox 10" chef's knife is a very solid knife. It is one of the most recommended knives i know of, and for good reason. It is as far as i know, the best chef's knife you are going to get in this price range, i've known a chef and several sous chefs who both recommend, and use one. A perk is that if someone steals it or it breaks somehow, its a cheap knife.


----------



## luko (Jul 25, 2014)

keithsaltydog: good advices  tnx


but do I need just a 1000 grit stone stone? or do I need a 400\600 grit stone as well? 



Chef Doom said:


> Ever thought about trying your hand at Chinese cleavers?



Yes I did. I have bought a cheap cleaver 6'' just for learn (I didn't find a 8''). I really like the cleaver (heavy, big, a lot of control, a lot kind of cut, I can quickly take the slided ingredients), but I'm afraid who it (even the 8'') would not be the best for slide the knife on the cutting board with the roking motion when I'm sliding big ingredients like potatoes, big onions, etc. what do you think?


----------

